# Meine Wasserwelt



## filokoch (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

bin vorige Woche zu euch gestoßen und möchte mich nun etwas ausführlicher vorstellen.

Mein Name ist Filomeno (kurz Filo) bin 31 und lebe in Raaba, einer kleinen Gemeinde am südöstlichen Stadtrand von Graz.

Schon als Kind übte Wasser eine magische Faszination auf mich aus. Ich konnte stundenlang Tierchen in kleinen Rinnsalen und Wasserlöchern beobachten.

Voriges Jahr habe ich dann einen großen Traum von mir erfüllt indem ich diesen Teich in reiner Handarbeit geschaffen habe.
Handarbeit deshalb, weil mein Grundstück so schön zugewachsen ist und ich für einen Bagger einiges hätte zerstören müssen.







Der ovale Hauptteich mit Halbinsel hat einen Durchmesser von durchschnittlich 8 Metern. Der Teich verfügt über eine Flachwasserzone von 10 – 20cm und mehren Stufen die sich unter
anderem serpentinenartig auf die 110 cm Ebene „herabschlingen“.
Die Tiefwasserzone misst 180 cm. Der Teich dürfte Auge mal Pi eine Durchschnittliche Tiefe von einem Meter aufweisen.

Das Aushubmaterial habe ich zu einem Erdwall aufgeschüttet und nach vorne (zum Teich hin) ein flach auslaufendes Becken hineingegraben. Dieses Becken misst ca. 3 X 8 Meter und ist hinten 100 cm tief. 
Ich verwende dieses Becken als Pflanzenfilter.






Über eine 16000 l Pumpe (durch div. Verluste dürfte die tatsächliche Fördermenge deutlich geringer sein) fördere ich nun Wasser vom Teich über eine außenliegende Pumpe  im Pumpenschacht, in den hinteren Bereich des Beckens. Das Wasser läuft nun über einen kleinen Wasserfall und kurzen Bachlauf zurück in den Teich.







Rechts vom Steg befindet sich die grüne Lunge des Teiches in Form eines Tausendblattwaldes von ca. 3,5 X 1,2 X 1 Meter.
Links vom Steg ist das „Seerosenviertel“ welches auch zugleich die __ Moderlieschen Geburtsstätte ist. Diese Fischchen scheinen bevorzugt an den Seerosenblattstielen zu  laichen.


Weitere Pflanzen im Teich sind __ Hornkraut, amerikanische und europäische Sumpfiris, __ Wasserminze, __ Blutweiderich, __ Blutauge, Morgensternsegge, aufrechter __ Igelkolben, __ Froschlöffel, eine Binse die ich noch genauer bestimmen muss (Blüte abwarten), __ Zwergrohrkolben, Tannenwedel, __ Krebsschere, Sumpfsegge, Nadelsimse, kammförmiges __ Laichkraut, Hahnenfuss (Ranunculus lingua od. flammula) und die dreifurchige Wasserlinse. Danke Frank u. Karsten für die Mithilfe bei der Bestimmung von letzteren 3 Pflanzen.

Der Pflanzenfilter ist mit breitblättrigen __ Rohrkolben, europäischer Sumpfiris, Nadelsimse, und __ Tausendblatt (im tiefen Bereich) bepflanzt.

Bei den Tieren bin ich besonders über die natürlich zugewanderten wie die Erdkröten, __ Laubfrösche und Teichmolche allesamt mit Nachwuchs sowie den beiden leider männlichen ( kein Nachwuchs) Wasserfröschen und einer gelegentlich vorbeikommenden __ Würfelnatter erfreut.

Die einzigen von mir eingesetzten Tiere waren in diesem Mai 47 Moderlieschen. Ich habe auch nicht vor weitere Spezies einzusetzen – den Rest soll einfach die Natur erledigen. 

Ich denke, dass ich euch einen kleinen Überblick über meine Wasserwelt verschaffen konnte und freue mich auf weiteren guten gegenseitigen Austausch.

Liebe Grüße,

Filo


----------



## Elbwisch (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meine Wasserwelt*

Hallo Filo,
das ist ja bildschön!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu so einer gelungenen Arbeit, das muss eine schwere Schufterei gewesen sein.
Gruß
Dagmar


----------



## bonsai (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meine Wasserwelt*

moin,
herrliches Fleckchen Erde hast Du Dir da geschaffen, Glückwunsch.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Barbara (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meine Wasserwelt*

Hallo,

da hast Du aber wirklich ein Paradies erschaffen.

Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Doris (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meine Wasserwelt*

Hallo Filo

Wow, da sind deine Pflanzen in dem einen Jahr aber schon gut gewachsen. Sieht echt toll aus, gefällt mir. Für wen ist denn die kleine Hütte gegenüber vom Steg  gedacht?

Hätt ich nun fast vergessen: Herzlich willkommen hier im Forum


----------



## Dodi (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meine Wasserwelt*

Hallo Filo!

Ein herzliches Willkommen im Forum!

Da hast Du ja wirklich einen wunderschönen Teich zu Stande bekommen, alle Achtung!

So, nun viel Spaß hier bei uns und denk daran, wir alle freuen uns immer auf viiiele Bilder.


----------



## filokoch (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Meine Wasserwelt*

Hallo alle zusammen,

danke für die netten Worte der Begrüßung!
Es war in der Tat eine ganz schöne Schufterei, aber ich denke, dass es sich
bezahlt gemacht hat.
Das Häuschen gegenüber vom Steg beinhaltet die Teichpumpe.
Die Pflanzen sind teils umgesetzte Altpflanzen vom Teich meines Nachbarn -
in dem sich über die Jahre schon zu viel an Fäulnisschlamm gesammelt hatte
und das Wasser letztendlich zum kippen brachte. 
Im Zuge der Kompettsanierung sprangen so einige Pflanzen für mich heraus. 

Liebe Grüße,

Filo


----------

